# 4 gb of ram missing

## Timmer

My computer is doing something strange.  It's lost 4gb of ram.  It should have 6.  The BIOS sees it, but then once the computer boots, the OS only sees 2. Two is displayed on KDE system monitor, and also with top.

It's done this occasionally before, and rebooting usually does the trick so I always figured it was a hardware issue, but today rebooting isn't helping, and so I've been able to discover that it appears to be a linux related issue.

Has anyone seen anything like this before?

----------

## ssteinberg

Kernel config please.

----------

## Timmer

Here it is.

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_NONE=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_MK8=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_STATS=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_NVS=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda8"

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_DMAR=y

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1366

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18271=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_10x18=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=30

CONFIG_SND_SOC=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALL_CODECS=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM_HUBS=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD193X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AD73311=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADS117X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4535=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4642=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4671=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L51=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4270=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_CX20442=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_L3=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_DA7210=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX98088=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM3008=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SPDIF=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320DAC33=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA134X=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_UDA1380=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8510=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8523=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8580=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8711=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8727=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8728=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8731=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8741=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8750=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8753=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8776=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8804=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8900=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8903=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8904=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8940=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8955=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8960=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8961=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8962=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8971=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8974=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8978=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8985=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8988=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8990=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8993=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM9081=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_MAX9877=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_TPA6130A2=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM2000=y

CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM9090=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_EDAC=y

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_UIO=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_BKL=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_KPROBE_EVENT=y

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_LSM_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY="selinux"

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

----------

## Timmer

The ram mysteriously reappeared.  Didn't change the kernel...  *shrug*

----------

## Raptor85

you sure you're not having heat/power issues causing the extra sticks to not detect on startup?

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *Raptor85 wrote:*   

> you sure you're not having heat/power issues causing the extra sticks to not detect on startup?

 

As a precaution, It might be a good idea for him to use a vaccum cleaner with a can of compressed air to clear out any dust from his case.

----------

## Timmer

I don't think so.  It's a laptop, so the power supply should be fairly consistent, I'd think.  It's not like the battery is dead when it happens.

I don't have a good way to measure the temperature during boot, but it's pretty stable once I log in and can see the temperature monitor.

Is there some definitive way I can test these though?

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *Timmer wrote:*   

> I don't think so.  It's a laptop, so the power supply should be fairly consistent, I'd think.  It's not like the battery is dead when it happens.
> 
> I don't have a good way to measure the temperature during boot, but it's pretty stable once I log in and can see the temperature monitor.
> 
> Is there some definitive way I can test these though?

 

I would not call it definitive, but you could try running memtest. It is bundled with System Rescue CD. You can install System Rescue CD to a USB key (to avoid wasting a CD) and select memtest when the boot loader appears. Then let it run for like 72 hours and see if it detects any errors.

Anyway, your system should never behave in a way where 4GB of memory randomly appear and disappear. You likely have some sort of hardware issue.

----------

## chiefbag

If this is happining intermittently it may be a loose or badly seated memory module, you should remove them from the machine and make sure the are free from dust and deposites.

I would try swapping the modules around and see can you reproduce the problem or maybe this will solve it.

You should be able to see in the bios how much memory is installed at boot. Keep an eye out for bios messages at boot as your may see it picking up or dropping memory, this being the case physically cleaning the memory modules and swapping them around may solve your problem.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *chiefbag wrote:*   

> If this is happining intermittently it may be a loose or badly seated memory module, you should remove them from the machine and make sure the are free from dust and deposites.
> 
> I would try swapping the modules around and see can you reproduce the problem or maybe this will solve it.
> 
> You should be able to see in the bios how much memory is installed at boot. Keep an eye out for bios messages at boot as your may see it picking up or dropping memory, this being the case physically cleaning the memory modules and swapping them around may solve your problem.

 

If that were the case, he should be experiencing system instability due to memory errors.

----------

## chiefbag

@Shining Arcanine 

The bios configures the memory at boot so no instability will be seen after boot as the memory is either available or not.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *chiefbag wrote:*   

> @Shining Arcanine 
> 
> The bios configures the memory at boot so no instability will be seen after boot as the memory is either available or not.

 

All of his RAM is available intermittently, so I would imagine that the bad modules/regions are also available to his OS on an intermittent basis. During those situations, his system is likely to have issues.

----------

## chiefbag

 *Quote:*   

> All of his RAM is available intermittently, so I would imagine that the bad modules/regions are also available to his OS on an intermittent basis. During those situations, his system is likely to have issues.

 

If that is the case then true enough,

As mentioned earlier in the thread I would agree that running memtest from a livecd might be a good option to do a burn in on the memory.

----------

## roarinelk

Timmer, please post a complete dmesg (the first lines the kernel spits out

contain a memory map from the BIOS, this may give some clues).

----------

